# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  Killer frog disease 'part of Earth's sixth mass extinction'

## Frog News

*BBC News (London, UK) March 28th, 2019 07:57 PM: Killer frog disease 'part of Earth's sixth mass extinction'*

A fungus that kills amphibians is responsible for the biggest loss of nature from a single disease.
*Full Article*

----------

